# تصميم المستشفيات وتوزيع الأقسام داخل المستشفيات



## OSOO (21 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم،


اتساءل عن اسس تصميم المستشفيات وعلى اي معايير يتم توزيع الأقسام فيها 

هل ممكن حد يفيدني في هذا الموضوع

وأكون شاكر لكم


----------



## ياسر الاحمدي (29 أبريل 2014)

*تعريف المستشفى :*

يتابين مفهوم المستشفى تبعا الى تباين الاطراف المتعامل معها ، وبالتالي فان كل طرف يمكن ان يعرف المستشفى تبعا لتلك العلاقة القائمة بينهما .
المشافي هي عبارة عن مرافق تنشأ للمساعدة الطبية ، والرعاية الصحية وذلك لتخفيف المرض و تشخيص مدى إصابة الجسم ، لطبابته وتخفيف الألم عنه. كما تتم بها أيضا الولادات والعناية بالمرضى ، و تأمين الخدمات الصحية لهم من خلال التصميم ، و إيجاد الفراغات الوظيفية الضرورية.
إن اختيار موقع المشفى ذو أهمية كبرى ، حيث يتطلب بناؤها في مكان هادئ وبعيداً عن الضوضاء و حركة السير و متصلة بالبنية التحتية للمنطقة (الطرقات ، الهاتف ، الماء ، الصرف الصحي) و تلبي الاحتياجات المطلوبة بشكل مثالي ، و حسب الإمكانيات المتاحة لذلك*.*
*أنواع المشافي :*
*تصنف المشافي إما حسب حجمها أو اختصاصها ، فمن حيث الحجم تقسم إلى الأنواع التالية:*
1- صغيرة جداً : وتتسع لحوالي 50 سرير.
2- صغيرة : و تتسع حتى حدود 150 سرير (عادة 120 سرير) (مشفى المنطقة).
3- عادية : وتتسع حتى حدود 600 سرير (عادة 400) (مشافي المدن أو المحافظات).
4- كبيرة : وتكون سعتها أكثر من 1000 سرير (وتكون عبارة عن أكاديميات طبية تابعة للجامعات و البحث العلمي).
*أما من حيث التسمية فتقسم إلى :*
1- مشافي عامة : وهي الأكثر شيوعاً.
2- مشافي اختصاصية : مثل مشافي الأطفال ، التوليد ، العصبية ، القلبية ، أو أمراض أخرى.
3- مشافي جامعية : و تكون ملحقة بالأكاديميات الطبية وكليات الطب البشري في الجامعات.
*اقسام المستشفى :*
*1- **العيادة الخارجية :*
تعتبر العيادات الخارجية أحد اقسام المستشفى الرئيسية، ولكن يفضل عزل حركة المرضى الخارجيين عن حركة المرضى المقيمين ،ويفضل دائما أن تكون خدمة المرضى الخارجيين بجانب الطوارئ أو بجانب بعض الخدمات المساعده التي تخدم أيضا المرضى المقيمين.
وبالنسبة لمدخل العيادة الخارجية فيجب أن يكون قريب من المدخل الرئيسي للمستشفى، وبالتالي ترتب خدمات الاستقبال والخدمات الإجتماعية
والمحاسبة وغيرها .
يمكن تعريف العيادة الخارجية وانسجاماً مع طبيعة عملها بانها ذلك القسم الذي يتم فية استقبال المرضى والمصابين والمراجعين لها ، وتقديم الخدمات الطبية لهم من قبل الاختصاصات الطبية والتمريضية في هذا القسم ودون مكوثهم في المستشفى ، واحالة الحالات المرضية المستعصية والحالات الطارئة والحوادث الى الاقسام الداخلية التخصيصة في المستشفى .
ولابد من الاشارة هنا ان حجم العمليات والوظائف التي يقوم بها قسم العيادات الخارجية ، تتوقف على حجم المستشفى وامكانيتها المادية والبشرية .
ويفضل أن تكون العيادة الخارجية في الطابق الأرضي، وإذا كانت في أكثر من طابق يجب أن يتوفر الاتصال الرأسي الجيد بين الطوابق.
*مزايا فصل العيادة الخارجية عن المستشفى**:*
*1*- سهولة الوصول بالنسبة للمريض، مع إمكانية تنظيم الخدمات المقدمة للمرضى بشكل منفصل.
2- إمكانية التوسع المستقبلي حيث أنها لها مبنى مستقل.
3- توفر حرية حركة أفضل للمرضى الخارجيين في محاور واضحة.
*سلبيات فصل العيادة الخارجية عن المستشفى**:*
1- صعوبة اتصال أو تنقل الأطباء بين العيادة والمرضى المقيمين بالمستشفى.
2- يسبب صعوبة إدارية بشكل عام.
3- الحاجة إلى مضاعفة بعض الخدمات التي قد تكون مشتركة مع اقسام أخرى من المستشفى.
4- بعض خدمات المرضى الخارجيين لها علاقة مع المستشفى المركزية لأنها تستخدم من قبل المرضى المقيمين بالمستشفى، ومن هذه الخدمات غرف الأشعة وغرف العلاج الطبيعي والمختبرات والصيدلية وغرف الأطباء.
*أهم أقسام العيادة* *الخارجية**:*
*1-* *القسم الإداري**:*
ويشمل الاستقبال والمعلومات والانتظار ومقصف صغير ومخازن وغرف تنظيف واماكن للعب الأطفال، إضافة إلى المكاتب الإدارية للمسئولين.
*2-* *غرف الفحص**:*
تصمم بحيث يسمح تصميمها وموقعها بالتمدد، وذلك بأحد الأشكال التالية:
• غرف على جانبي ممر واحد وفي كل غرفه مخزن للأدوات التي لا تستعمل دائما.
• غرف على جانبيها ممرات ومخازن للأدوات.
• غرف بأكثر من ممرين وتتميز بأنه من الممكن الوصول من ممر الموظفين إلى المخازن.
وتقع الغرف المتخصصة في قلب قسم العيادة الخارجية ويختلف عددها حسب أعداد المرضى.
*وتتوزع داخليا حسب* *الأشكال الآتية**:*
*1*- تكون فيه الغرفة مكتب للطبيب وغرفة فحص في نفس الوقت.
2- يكون فيه مكتب للطبيب متوسط ويوجد على جانبيه غرفتي للكشف .
وتشمل كل غرفة في تصميمها الداخلي إضافة إلى مكتب الطبيب على مغسلة ومساحة للتغيير وطاولة للعمل وجهاز لرؤية صور الأشعة.
وتقسم غرف الفحص حسب وظيفتها:
1- غرف الانف والأذن والحنجرة ويجب مراعاة الخصوصية فيها.
2- غرف العيون: وهي لا تحتاج إلى سرير.
3- غرف طب الأسنان.
4- غرف الطب الباطني: ويراعى فيها الخصوصية.
5- غرف الجلد:
6- غرف الأمراض النسائية.
7- غرف الأطفال: ويراعى أن تكون معزولة صوتيا.
8- غرف العظام:
9- غرف الاعصاب
10- غرف المسالك البولية.
*3-* *الصيدلية**:*
توجد بجانب المرضى الخارجيين، وغالبا في الطابق الأرضي.
*4-* *مرافق عامة**:*
وتشمل عدة خدمات مثل نقاط المراقبة وانتظار المرضى الخارجيين وتشمل خدمات النظافة والحمامات.
*5-* *خدمات علاجية* *خاصة**:*
وتشمل الرسم الكهربائي للدماغ والقلب، وتجمع مع بعضها وتكون قريبة من قسم العيادة الخارجية بحيث تخدم المرضى المقيمين أيضا.
ويجب مراعاة إمكانية التمدد المستقبلي وإضافة خدمات إضافية عند الحاجة.

*2- قسم الطوارئ:*
يعد قسم الطوارئ من الاقسام المهمة في المستشفى ، كما ارتبط ارتباطا وثيقا مع معظم أقسام المستشفى.
والذي يقوم اساساً على استقبال الحالات الطارئة التي تتطلب علاجاً سريعاً ومباشراً للتقليل من خطورة الحالة الطارئة التي يكون بها المصاب ، وجعلة بحالة افضل لتلقي مستوى اخر من العلاج ومن المفضل ان يكون لهذا القسم مدخل خاص مميز ويسهل الوصول إليه من الخارج، ويكون له علاقة مع مدخل العيادات الخارجية بشرط أن يكون منفصلا تماما عن مدخل المستشفى الرئيسي.
وقد زادت اهمية هذا القسم في المستشفى لعدة أسباب كثيرة لعل من ابرزها :
1- الارتفاع الكبير في نسبة المصابين من جراء الحوادث المفاجئة ، كالحروق والصعق الكهربائي والتسمم والاختناق واعمال العنف .....
2- الزيادة المتصاعدة في في عدد المصابين من جراء الحوادث المرورية من جراء الاستخدام غير المنضبط والصحيح للمركبات ووسائط النقل المختلفة .
3- انعكاس اثار التمدن والتحضر الغير منضبط على ظهور بعض الحالات النفسية والانفعالية والتي تنجم عنها حالات الانتحار وباشكال وطرق مختلفة .
4- زيادة نسبة الامراض والاصابات والمتعلقة بتصلب الشرايين والازمات القلبية وامراض الاعصاب .
5- الاتساع الواضح في مواقع العمل والاستخدام للمعدات الثقيلة المتنوعة ، وما قبلها من ضعف ومحدودية في توفير شروط السلامة المهنية ، وقد ضاعف من عدد المصابين قياساً بما هو حاصل في السابق .
6- تساهم الكوارث الطبيعية والاوبئة المفاجئة في زيادة عدد الزائرين الى قسم الطوارىء .

*أهم فراغات قسم الطوارئ**:*
*1**-* *غرف علاج* *الطوارئ**:*
مساحة كل غرفة (4*5)م وتكون مجهزة للعلاج الاولي، بها ماء بارد وساخن ومغسلة واكسجين وطاولة وإضاءة كافية لجراحة بسيطة.
*2-* *غرف الفحص* *والعلاج**:*
غالبا ما تكون هذه الغرف بين هذا القسم وقسم العيادات الخارجية مع وجود أبواب على كل منها، لذلك يمكن استخدامها في حالة الكوارث والحاجة لمزيد من الغرف سواء في قسم الطوارئ أو العيادات الخارجية.
*3-* *غرف الأطباء والممرضين واماكن* *نومهم**.*
*4-* *أماكن راحة الأطباء والممرضين وخدماتهم**.*
*5-* *غرف امداد لمواد معقمة* *ومخازن ادوية**.*
*6-* *غرف تنظيف**.*
*7-* *ردهات واماكن انتظار الأهالي**.*
*8-* *أماكن* *للعربات والأسرة المتحركة والنقالات**.*
*9-* *فراغ خارجي لوقوف* *السيارات**.*


*3- المختبرات:*
وظيفته الأساسية هي إجراء الإختبارت والتحاليل الخاصة بالمرضى، وهو الجزء المكمل لقسم الأشعة والعيادة الخارجية ، ويتوقف حجمه على حجم المستشفى حيث تقدر مساحته عل أساس 0.5م2 للسرير الواحد بالمستشفى.
تعتمد اقسام المستشفى بشكل عام والاقسام السريرية بشكل خاص على ماتقدمة المختبرات الخاصة بالمستشفى نفسها او المركزية من نتائج تحليلة تمكنها من التشخيص والارتقاء بدرجة نوعيتها يقترن الى حد كبير بالنتائج المختبرية الدقيقة المقدمة للطبيب الاختصاص التي تعد على اساسها المعالجة الطبية ، وبتعبير مجازي هي اشبة بالاساس في بناء المسكن . ويمكن تحديد مهام المختبر بشكل مختصر بالاتي:
1- تحديد التشخيص الدقيق من الطبيب بالاعتماد على النتائج المختبرية .
2- متابعة حالة المريض بعد تلقية العلاج يستوجب اعادة اختبار النتائج للوقف على التقدم الصحي الحاصل في معالجة المرضى .
3- تقديم الاستشارة الطبية والعلمية للحالات المطلوب دراستها وتحليلها .
4- انجاز مهام التدريب لطلبة الكليات المختصة في هذا المجال .
5- انجاز الفحوصات والتحاليل المختبرية في مجال الرقابة على الصحة العامة والتاكد من سلامة المواد الغذائية التي يتناولها المواطنون.
6- المساهمة في اجراء البحوث والدراسات العلمية بالاستناد الى النتائج المختبرية المتحققة .
اما من حيث الموقع المكاني للمختبرات وفي المستشفيات بخاصة فانة يفضل ان يكون الموقع قرب العيادة الخارجية لتسهيل تغطية اعمال ومتطلبات المرضى الراقدين فيها او المحاليل اليها ، او ان تكون قريبة من صالة العمليات الجراحية بهدف تحقيق السرعة في ايصال النماذج الجراحية المستأصلة الى المختبر ، او لإجراء الفحوصات الاخرى ويجب ان يراعى عند اختيار الموقع الافاق المستقبلية للتوسع تجنباً للازدحام الحاصل من المراجعين او التنوع والتساع في حجم المهام المناطة بها .
*مكونات* *المختبرات** :*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*المعايير الأساسية التي يجب مراعاتها عند تصميم المختبرات**:*
1- أن يكون داخل أو قريب قسم التشخيص والمعالجة.
2- مراعاة إمكانية التوسع المستقبلي.
3- تصميم المختبر على أن يكون مفتوح وتستخدم القواطع المتحركة في الفصل.
4- يجب ان توجد غرفة غسيل وتعقيم.
5- استخدام مديول مناسب حيث أن العمل يتطلب مرونة كافية .
*ويمكن تقسيم قسم المختبرات في المستشفى إلى خمس مناطق* *رئيسية وهي**:*
*1-* *منطقة الانتظار**:*
يجلس فيها المراجعون بعد أن يقوموا بالتسجيل، وتتراوح مساحتها بين 25 - 30 م2.
*2-* *بنك الدم**:*
ويتم فيه سحب عينات من الدم وفحصها في منطقة معينة، لذلك تكون هذه المنطقة بعيدة لتلافي الضجة الناتجة عن الاجهزة.
*3-* *وحدات العمل وتشمل**:*
*1- مختبر الدم:*
مساحته واحد مديول تقريبا، يحتوي على طاولة عمل بارتفاع 90سم. واجهزة لفحص الدم، وادوات زجاجية.
*2- مختبر الكمياء:*
يحتاج إلى 1.5 مديول، ويستخدم للفحوصات والتحاليل الكيماوية، ويوجد به حيز لحفظ الملفات الخاصة، وغرفة للطبيب.
*3-* *مختبر الانسجة :*
يخصص له مديول واحد، يتم فصله عن باقي المختبرات بقواطع تمنع انتشار الرائحة، ويوجد بالقرب منه مكتب خبير علم أمراض، ومكتب الفني لضرورة الاشراف، ويوجد قسم مخصص لفحص العينات من التشريح والعمليات.
*4- **مختبر تحليل البول :*
مساحته تقريبا نصف مديول، ويحتوي على أسطح عمل طولها 3.6م وارتفاعها 90سم.
*5- مختبر الامصال وعلم البكتيرياء :*
ويكون عادة في نهاية المختبر، ويشغل مساحة واحد مديول، ويجب فصله لتجنب نقل العدوى.
*4- الجزء الاداري :*
ويفصل هذا الجزء بين منطقة الانتظار ووحدات العمل: ويحتوى على المكاتب التالية:
§ مكتب لمدير المختبرات والسكرتاريا.
§ مكتب أطباء وفنيين وسكرتارية.
§ مكتب لاستقبال العينات من الجمهور.
§ حمامات لأخذ عينات البول.
§ فراغ للأرشيف.
§ فراغات استراحة وغرف غيار.
*4-قسم الاشعة :*
يخدم قسم الأشعة المستشفى بشكل عام وتكون علاقته مع قسم العظام والعيادات الخارجية والطوارئ علاقة قوية، لذلك يجب تامين دخول مباشر من هذه الأقسام إلى قسم الأشعة.
تعد الفحوصات الاشعاعية من الوسائل التشخيصية المهمة والتي لايمكن الاستغناء عنها في اي مستشفى ، سواء كان ذلك في علاقتها مع العيادة الاستشارية او الطوارئ او الاقسام السريرية الاخرى في المستشفى . ويقوم قسم الاشعة باجراء نوعين من الفحوصات الإشعاعية وهما :
*أ- الفحوصات الشعاعية التقليدية :*
وتشمل الفحوصات الاعتيادية التي يحتاجها عدد كبير من المرضى يوميا ، مثلاً على ذلك اشعة الصدر والعظام والمجاري البولية الى .. الخ . وكذلك الفحوصات الشعاعية الملونة مثل فحوصات الكليتين والامعاء والمرارة .
*ب- الفحوصات الشعاعية المتطورة :*
وتشمل فحوص الرنين المغناطيسي وكذلك السونار ، والاشعة المقطعية ( السكانر) ... الخ . وتتخصص هذة الانواع من الاشعة في الامراض الخطرة والدقيقة جداً التي يصعب تشخيصها سريرياً او الاشعة التقليدية .
اما من حيث طبيعة العمل في هذا القسم فانها تتطلب درجة معينة من التنسيق والتفاق المسبق بين مع الاقسام السريرية في تحديد مواعيد اجراء الفحوصات والكيفية التي يتم بها ذلك الفحص فضلاً عن الاستعداد المسبق للمريض لاخذ الصور الاشعاعية سواء كان ذلك في الامتناع عن الفطور او السوائل او بالعكس .
*موقع قسم* *الأشعة**:*
يجب أن يوضع هذا القسم في الطابق الأرضي لعلاقته القوية بقسم الطوارئ وبسبب ثقل أجهزته وأيضا لسهولة وصول المرضى الخارجيين إليه، ويفضل أن يكون قريب من المصاعد وقسم خدمات العلاج والتشخيص الأخرى، ومن أفض أساليب وضع قسم الأشعة هو وضعه في نهاية الجناح. وتقدر مساحة قسم الأشعة على أساس من 1.75 إلى 2.0 متر مربع لكل سرير بالمستشفى.
وان هذا القسم يمتاز بدرجة خطورة واضحة للعاملين فيه بخاصة من جراء تعرضهم للاشعاع المستمر اثناء عملية التصوير الشعاعي ، مما يتطلب توفير سبل الحماية والامان الكفيلة بضمان سلامتهم وكذلك سلامة المرفقين للمرضى من جراء بقائهم لفترات طويلة من الزمن للانتظار في اجراء متطلبات فحصهم واستلام النتائج أما خطوط الحركة فهي تتمثل في خطين:
1- خط حركة المرضى.
2- خط حركة الموظفين.
*الاعتبارات* *المراعاة في تصميم قسم الأشعة**:*
1- الشروط الفنية والقواعد الأمنية ضد الإشعاعات وتوفير الحماية من الرصاص المستخدم في العزل.
2- سهولة وصول المرضى المحمولين على أسرة إليها.
3- فصل ممرات المرضى عن ممرات الفنيين.
4- عزل غرف الأشعة عزلا تام عن باقي الأقسام بماد عازلة.
5- ارتفاع غرف الأشعة يتراوح بين 4.3 م إلى 5.5م وارتفاعها لايقل عن 2.9م وباب الغرفة يجب أن يكون من ضلقتين.
6- غلبا ما يأخذ هذا القسم الشكل الصليبي أو شكل حرف U .
7- مراعاة وجود غرفة للخدمة بمساحة 20 متر مربع.
8- وجود مكان خاص للإنتظار مع مراعاة عمل فصل بين المرضى المقيمين والمرضى غير المقيمين في المستشفى.
*الاجزاء الرئيسية لقسم* *الأشعة**:*
1- مساحة للانتظار لعشر أشخاص على الأقل في مدخل القسم.
2- السكرتارية والاستقبال.
3- غرفة طبيب، وغرفة لطبيب الاشعة وتكون قريبة من غرف الأشعة.
4- غرفة الأفلام والأرشيف.
5- غرف التصوير ويجب أن تكون معزولة عن باقي الأقسام فالمستشفى بمواد عازله ويفضل ألواح الرصاص.
6- مراحيض.
7- غرفة مظلمة لتحميض الأفلام.
8- غرف غيار بمعدل 3 غرف لكل جهاز.
9- مخازن عامة وتكون قريبة من المرضى.



*5- الطب العلاجي ( العلاج الطبيعي ) :*
يقصد بالطب العلاجي بانة ذلك العلم الذي يبحث في استخدام الوسائل الطبيعية والفيزيائية لأغراض التشخيص وعلاج العديد من الامراض والعلل من دون استخدام الادوية والعقاقير والمواد الكميائية ، لاعادة الجسم الى وظائفة الطبيعية البدنية والنفسية وبقدر المستطاع بعد فقدت جزاءً من فعاليتها الحقيقية .
*تعريف اخر :*
العلاج الطبيعي هو الطريقة العلاجية التي تستخدم في علاج المرضى، بقصد إعادة الحياة الطبيعية للمريض بقدر المستطاع ،وقد يحتوي هذا القسم على غرفة واحة للعلاج أو قد تتعدد غرف العلاج، والتي تصمم بحيث تتعامل مع مشاكل مختلفة طبيعية وعاطفية واجتماعية ومهنيه،
ويهدف هذا القسم الى جعل المعوقين والمصابين بامراض مزمنة ان يعيشوا معيشة تتفق مع رغباتهم وطموحاتهم المشروعة والقائمة على الاعتماد على النفس وبحدود المستطاع . وبشكل عام فان اهداف هذا القسم تتحدد بالاتي :
1- الاسراع في انها دور النقاهة للمرضى وتقليل مدة بقائهم في المستشفى ، وتقليص مدة بقائهم على الاسرة في منازلهم .
2- ازالة او تقليل الالام الجسدية والنفسية التي يعاني منها المريض .
3- تحسين وتطوير النتائج الوظيفية في الجسم .
*الحالات التي يتم علاجه في هذا القسم :*
· اصابة الكسور المتنوعة
· العلل العصبية كشلل الاطفال والشلل الدماغي لدى الكبار
· عاهات اليد في الجسم
· امراض المفاصل
· الاصابات المتنوعة الاخرى من جراء الحوادث المختلفة .
*موقع قسم الطب العلاجي ( العلاج الطبيعي ) :*
اما من حيث موقع القسم فانة يفضل ان يكون في مكان يسهل الوصول الية من داخل المستشفى ومن خارج المستشفى ، وان يكون موقعة قريباً من الاقسام السريرية او المستشفى الجانبي ، وان يكون في الطابق الارضي وان تكون المصاعد الكهربائية بديلاً عن ذلك ويشترط ان تتوافر فية ظروف التهوية والانارة والسعة ، بما يحقق الفائدة الجسدية والنفسية للمريض والاسراع في اعادة تاهيلية .
ويراعى في تصميم هذا القسم أن يكون في الطابق الأرضي وأن يعرض جيدا للشمس والهواء. مكونات القسم:
*1-* *منطقة* *استقبال**:*
وتكون مساحتها كافية بحيث تخدم المرضى الداخليين والخارجيين. ويخصص بها مكان للنقالات . .
*2-* *منطقة الموظفين**:*
وهي منطقة تقسم لأجزاء منها ما هو خاص بمقابلة المرضى ومكان خاص بغرف الغيار والمخازن ومناطق الراحة.
4- *منطقة الكشف* *والتقييم الطبي**:*
يجب أن توجد فيها منطقة فحص يقيم فيها جميع الأطباء في جميع المجالات.وتكون هذه المنطقة قريبة من المدخل الرئيسي للقسم ومن الإدارة، ويراعى أن تتصل هذه المنطق بقسم الأشعة.





*4-* *منطقة العلاج الطبيعي**:*
*وتشمل فراغين رئيسيين* *وهما**:*
أ‌- *المنطقة الجافة**:*
وفيها تمارس التمارين الرياضية، حيث يوجد فيها أجهزة للتمارين، ويلحق بها صالة رياضية كبيرة للنشاطات المختلفة.
ب‌- *المنطقة* *المبلورة**:*
وتحتوي على برك ماء للعلاج بأحجام مختلفة، إضافة إلى غرف الغيار والحمامات ومخازن الملابس. 
*5-* *منطقة العلاج المهني**:*
ويهدف هذا العلاج إلى تأهيل المعاقين جسديا.... ويتميز هذا القسم بما يلي:
1- تكون مجاورة لوحدة العلاج الطبيعي دون إعاقة حركة الأقسام الأخرى.
2- تكون بعيدة عن المناطق المزعجة، ويفضل عزلها صوتيا.
3- تكون متصلة بمكتب الطبيب ومنطقة التأهيل الاجتماعي.
4- ممكن أن تكون هذه المنطقة عبارة عن غرفة واحده كبيرة أو ممكن أن تقسم إلى عدة غرف.
*الخدمات الإدارية**:*
القسم الإداري في المستشفى قسم قائم بحد ذاته وهو يعمل في اتجاهين :
*1-* *خدمات الإدارة العلاجية**:*
وهي التي تعنى بالأمور المهنية الطبية بما في ذلك عمل الأطباء والمرضى والخدمات المقدمة لهم .
*2-* *خدمات الإدارة غير العلاجية* *:*
وهي التي تعنى بأمور غير صحية مثل الإشراف على الخدمات الميكانيكية وغيرها , ولا تنفصل هذه الخدمات بل على العكس يتطلب الأمر عملا مشتركا ومتكاملا بينهما , ويلاحظ أن القسم الإداري للمستشفى كبير , خاصة انه يتعامل ع عدد كبير من الأقسام المختلفة , وهو كذلك يتعامل مع الجمهور لذلك يجب أن تكون الأجزاء التي تتعامل مع الجمهور عند مدخل القسم أو قريبة منه بينما توضع الأجزاء الأخرى بعيدة عن الجمهور ويتم الوصول إلى قسم الإدارة من المدخل الرئيسي للمستشفى بينما ترتبط ارتباطا وثيقا بجميع الأقسام.
عن طريق ممرات ومحاور داخلية . وتقدر مساحة الإدارة على أساس من 1.2 إلى 1.5 م2 لكل سرير في المستشفى* .*
*مكونات قسم الإدارة الرئيسية** :*
- مكتب المدير والسكرتارية الخاصة به
- مكاتب مساعدي المدير والسكرتارية الخاصة بهم .
- مكاتب لرؤساء الأقسام .
- غرف اجتماعات الإدارة.
- قسم الأرشيف .
- قسم للمعلومات
- قسم هندسي.
- مكاتب المشتريات .
- غرف التنظيف والخدمات الخاصة للمكاتب والموظفين في القسم .













*6- قسم النساء والتوليد :*
يعد احد الاقسام المهمة من بين الاقسام السريرية لما لة من اثر كبير على حياة الام وفي اصعب مراحل حياتها والمتمثلة بالولادة او مايسبقها او ما بعده عندما تحدث الاشكالات والصعاب الناجمة من جراء الولادة فضلاً عن الامراض الكثيرة التي تتميز بها المراة قياساً بالرجل .
قسم الولاة قسم مستقل بحد ذاته ويفضل أن يكون قريب من قسم التمريض وقسم العلاج، وكذلك يجب أن يكون قريب من قسم الجراحة
حيث تحول إلية بعض حالات الولادة.
ويستقبل هذا القسم نوعين من الحالات ... الاولى تتمثل بالنساء المريضات واللواتي يتم احالتهن من الطبية الاختصاصية بالنساء في العيادة الخارجية اوالاستشارية او مراكز الرعاية الاولية بعد اجراء الفحص والتشخيص من قبلها ، ويتم تنظيم المعلومات الخاصة بحالتها ليتم اجراء العلاج اللازم لها من قبل الطبيبة .
اما الحالة الثانية فهي تتمثل باستقبال النساء لاغراض الولادة التي تتم بنوعين هما الولادة الطبيعية والولادة الغير طبيعية ( القيصرية) والتي تستوجب لكل حالة منها العديد من الشروط والالتزامات ومنها :-
1- اعداد الاستمارة الخاصة بالمريضة .
2- تهيئة صالة الولادة والمستلزمات الضرورية لاجرائها .
3- استقبال المولود الجديد وفحصة والتاكد من سلامتة .
4- تهيئة حاضنات الاطفال ( الخدج) في حالة وضعة الصحي الغير جيد .
5- تهيئة صالة العناية المركزة لاية مضاعفات عند الولادة .
6- اثبات البينات الخاصة بالمولود وتوثيقها لاصدار شهادة الميلاد .
*قسم الولادة**:*
*يمكن تقسيم قسم الولاة إلى ثلاث أقسام رئيسية* *وهي**:*
*1- منطقة المخاض .*
*2- منطقة الولادة**.*
*3- منطقة النقاهة**.*
*ويجب أن تكون* *هذه المناطق متصلة مع بعضها لتسهيل الحركة بينها. وتوضع منطقة الولادة في أبعد مكان* *عن المدخل وذلك بغرض توفير أكبر قدر من الخصوصية والهدوء**.** وسوف* *نتناول كل منطقة بالتفصيل**...*
*منطقة المخاض**:*
*يجب أن يوفر فيها أقصى قدر ممكن* *من الراحة، وتزود ببعض الخدمات مثل الفحص والتحضير والرعاية، وهي عباره عن غرف* *بسرير واحد بمساحة 10م2 أو غرف متعددة الأسرة مساحة كل سرير 7.5م2 ويجب توفي غرفة* *مخاض لكل غرفة ولادة، ويتوفر في منطقة المخاض ، مرحاض ومغسلة ومكان لتغيير الملابس**. **ويكون عرض الباب ( 1.1م2 ) وتفتح غرف المخاض على ممر خاص لخول الزوار منه دون الدخول* *إلى داخل القسم .*
*منطقة الولادة** :*
*تصمم غرف الولادة بحيث تحقق أقصى قدر من* *الحماية للأم والوليد، وشكل هذه الغرفة مربع طول ضلعه 5.4م وارتفاعها لايقل عن 2.7م* *وعرض الباب يتراوح بين 1.1م – 1.2م ويتم تحويل الولادات القيصرية من هذا القسم إلى* *قسم الجراحة وتكون غرف التعقيم قريبة من غرف الولادة**.*
*منطقة* *النقاهة**:*
*عباره عن غرف تقضي فيها الأم فتره تتراوح مابين ساعة وثلاث ساعات* *وتحتاج فيها إلى رعاية خاصة، وتكون قريبة من المدخل ومن موقع* *الممرضات**.** وبالإضافة إلى هذه الثلاث مناطق يحتوي قسم الولادة على منطقه استراحة* *ونوم للأطباء والممرضات**.*
*7- وحدة العلاج العصبي والنفسي** :*
*يعد هذا القسم احد افرازات التعقد الحاصل في البيئة المحيطة بالفرد ، وانعككاستها السلبية علية . والتي تقودة لان يكون انساناً غير سوي او طبيعي في السلوك والتصرف مما يستوجب اعادة تأهيلة نفسياً الى المجتمع . فالعلاج النفسي هو ليس علاج طبي صرف كما انة لايلجا الى استخدام اية مادة او اي الة عدا لغة الحديث والحوار ويتعامل مع الفرد من زاوية اضطرابة الذاتي وشعورة بعدم التوافق والكفاءة ، ممايستوجب اعادة نظرة الانسان الى ذاتة واحساسة بالمستوى المعقول وبالتالي فان الصفات العامة للعلاج في هذا القسم للداخلين اليه هي :*
*1- **جميع العلاج يتم عبر حوار وتبادل فكري .*
*2- **انها تعتمد على درجة معينة من العلاقة بين الطبيب المعالج والمريض ومستخدمة الارتباط العاطفي بينهما .*
*3- **انها تهدف الى مساعدة المريض نفسياً لادراك ذاتة وقابليتة بما يكفي للعودة الى الحالة الطبيعية .*
*4- **ان المريض عندما يعبر عن نفسة بحرية لايشعر وكانة يعترف امام محقق او قاضي بل انة يعترف ويتكلم بضمانات واخلاقيات العلاج النفسي .*
*وهذا القسم يتواجد في بعض المستشفيات العامة التي ترتقي اهميتة في بعض الحالات لان يكون على مستوى مستشفى تخصصي في بعض الدول ، يعالج العديد من الامراض النفسية والعقلية ( التي لاتصل الىمرحلة الجنون لان هناك مستشفيات خاصة فيها ) ومنها امراض القلق النفسي والكابة الانفعالية والهستيريا ، والوسوسة والخوف وعدم التوافق العائلي والاضطرابات الانفعالية لدى الاطفال كالخجل والتمرد والخوف ...... الخ .*
*ومن الطبيعي القول من يرجع هذا القسم للاستشفاء هو من يكون قادراً على تجاوز ازمتة النفسية والعصبية ، والا تكون النتيجة هدراً للجهود والطاقات والفشل على الرغم من ان اي علاج نفسي غير مضمون النجح كبقية العلاجات الطبية الاخرى نسبياً ، الا ان الشروط التي يجب توافرها في قبول المتقدمين للعلاج في هذا القسم هي .*
*1- **ان لايكون مصاباً بالخوف والانحطاط الذهني بحيث لايفهم العلاج او يستجيب له .*
*2- **ان يكون متمتعاً بذكاء وثقافة مقبولة تساعد على التعبير على نفسة .*
*3- **ان تكون حالتة في بدايتها قدر المستطاع وليس في مراحل متاخرة .*
*4- **ان تكون هنالك روح من التعاون بين المريض او ذوية والمعالج في كشف الحقائق الكاملة التي يحتاجها المعالج في علاجة .*
*8- العيادة الاستشارية :*
*زاد الاقبال على مراجعة العيادة الاستشارية من المواطنين يوماً بعد يوم وذلك نتيجة لزيادة الوعي لديهم وتطلعهم للحصول عل خدمات صحية وعلاجية ووقائية متقدمة . وبخاصة ان الاطباء المتواجدين في هذة العيادة من ذوي الاختصاصات والمعرفة الدقيقة بمجال تخصصهم ، ولايقتصر عمل العيادة الاستشارية على التشخيص فقط ىكما يعتقد البعض ، بل انها تمتد الى اجراء العلاج وذلك منخلال صيغ التعاون والتفاعل المشترك مع العيادة الخارجية وعيادة الطوارىء .*
*وتضمالعيادة الاستشارية قي المستشفى العام التخصصات الطبية كافة في المستشفى فضلاً عن الصيدلية الخاصة بها . وتتمثل واجبات العيادة الاستشارية بالمهام التالية .*
*1**- القيام بتقديم الخدمات الطبية وعلى اختلاف اشكالها للمراجعين والمرضى .*
2- *التعليم والتدريب للاطباء والصيادلة والممرضات وذوي المهن الصحية لطلبة الجامعات وبمختلف المستويات التعليمية .*
3- *المساعدة على انجاز البحوث العلمية والطبية التخصصية والاجتماعية للباحثين والمختصين في المجالات المبحوثة .*
4- *المساهمة في نشر التوعية والثقافة الصحية ومن خلال الاتصال المباشر بالمراحعين للعيادة الاستشارية سواء كان من المرضى او ذويهم*
5- *المساهمة في تقليل العبء والزخم وفي اوقات الذروة ( الصباح ) على بقية الاقسام الاخرى في المستشفى من خلال انجازها لمهام الفحص والتشخيص العلاج .*
*9- قسم* *العمليات والجراحة**:*
*يكاد يكون هذا القسم من اكثر الاقسام ارتباطاً ببقية الاقسام الاخرى للحاجة الى الخدمات الجراحية التي يقدمها الى المرضى كافة بل نجد في الهيكل التنظيمي للمستشفى ، ان الوحدة الجراحية موجودة في جميع الاقسام السريرية ، اي ان عمل الوحدة الجراحية تنظيمية تكون بصورة لا مركزية وهذا يرتبط بحد كبير مع اتساع حجم المستشفى بعدد اسرتها . وعموماً فان عمل قسم الجراحة يمكن ان يؤشر من خلال السياقات العمل الاتية وللحالات الطارئة والاعتيادية :*
*1- **الفحص الدقيق من الاختصاصين والاطباء المقيمين .*
*2- **العناية المركزة ، اعطاء السوائل ، اعطاء الدم والمضادت الحيوية او اي علاج يقترحة الاختصاصي وحسب الحاجة .*
*3- **اجراء الفحوصات المختبرية والشعاعية والسريرية .*
*4- **موافقة المريض او ذوية حول العملية مع الشرح المبسط حول نوعية وطبيعة العملية اللازمة .*
*5- **اخذ الراي من اختصاصي الباطنية او الاطفال او النسائية وبحسب الحاجة وحالة المريض .*
*6- **تحضير غرفة ( صالة ) العمليات ومستلزماتها .*
*يهتم كثيرا في تصميم قسم العمليات بالمستشفى وذلك لكونه عنصر* *تعمل باقي الأقسام في المستشفى على انجاح العمل بداخله. وقسم العمليات يحتاج إلى* *درجة كبيرة من تنظيم وتحديد الحركة بداخله للمحافظة على نظام التعقيم، لذا يجب* *تصميمها وتجهيزها لتقابل الإجراءات الخاصة للمحافظة على أعلى درجة من التعقيم داخل* *صالة لعمليات**.*



*الاعتبارات التصميمية لقسم العمليات**:*
*1**- * *التوجيه المناسب له* *بأن يكون بعيدا عن نشاط الخدمة ولا يكون ممر للعناصر الأخرى فالمستشفى وأن تكون* *الحركة داخله محدودة**.*
*2- * *يكون الدخول إلية قريب من مدخل المصابين* *بالحوادث**.*
*3- * *أن يكون سهل الإتصال بمركز التعقيم وقسم الأشعة**.*
*4- * *التوجية* *بالنسة للجهات الأصلية في حالة استخدام إضاءة طبيعية، حيث توجه صالة العمليات نحو* *الشمال**.*
*5- يكون مجاورا لجناح المصاعد ووحدة التمريض**.*
*6- * *يجب أن تكون جميع* *السطوح والمواد المستعملة في القسم سهلة التنظيف**.*
*7- * *يجب أن تكون محكمة الإغلاق* *وأن تكون الأرضية ثابتة ومعزولة كهربائيا**.*
*8- يجب أن يكون موقعه مناسب بالنسبة* *للمستشفى**.*
*مكونات قسم* *العمليات**:*
*يقسم قسم العمليات إلى مناطق تختلف فيها درجات التعقيم والنظافة حسب* *طبيعة العمل الذي يجرى فيها...وهي** :*
*1-* *منطقة معقمة:* *تشمل* *حيز صالة العمليات وحجرة التعقيم الجزئي والغسيل وحجرة التخدير* *وحجرة غسيل الأيدي، وتتسم هذه المنطقة بالتعقيم التام**.*
*2- خط التعقيم**: وهي* *المنطقة التي تشمل حجرات الخلع والراحة للفريق الجراحي وحيز الانعاش ومخازن* *الامدادات المعقمة، وتعتبر هذه المنطقة خط التعقيم الفاصل بين المنطقة المعقمة* *ومنطقة النظافة العامة**.*
*3-* *منطقة النظافة العامة:* *وتشمل مدخل قسم العمليات* *والحجرات الإدارية ومحطة الممرضات وحيز* *انظارالمرضى**.*
*وتنقسم الحركة في* *قسم العمليات إلى ثلاث أقسام وهي**:*
*1.* *حركة المرضى**. *
*2.* *حركة الأطباء* *والممرضين**.*
*3.* *حركة التموين والتزويد بالمواد اللازمة والأجهزة وصرف المستهلك**.*
*منطقة العمليات وتشمل**:*
*1- صالة* *العمليات**:*
*ولها عدة أشكال...مستطيل ، مربع، أو بيضاوي وتتراوح مساحتها مابين 33-36م2 ، ويرعى* *في تصميمها أن تكون أماكن التقاء الزوايا دائرية لتلافي تواجد البكتيريا ولسهولة* *التنظيف والتعقيم**.** أما ارتفاع الصالة فيتراوح مابين 3.2 – 3.6 م2 وذلك لتركيب* *وحدة الإضاءة المركزية الخاصة بمنضدة العمليات .*

*2- حجرة التخدير**:*
*ويتم فيها* *اجراء الفحوصات اللازمة للمريض قبل العملية ومن ثم تخدير المريض ،وتفتح هذه الغرفة* *على صالة العمليات مباشرة ، ولا تستعمل هذه الغرفة لخروج المريض بعد العملية حيث* *يجب أن يتوفر مخرج خاص**.** مساحة مكان التخدير 4.2 * 4.2 م2 ، أما مكان الفحص فمساحته 3 * 2.1 م2*
*3- * *حجرتي التعقيم والغسيل**:*

*تشغل غرفة التعقيم مساحة* *تتراوح مابين (4.2 * 5.2)م2 ،و (6.6 * 4.2)م2 ،بينما تشغل غرفة الغسيل مساحة تتراوح* *مابين (5.2 * 3.00) م2 و (6.6 * 3.00)م2 ، ويتم فيها العناية بنظافة الآلات المسعملة* *في صالة العمليات ومن ثم تنتقل إلى غرفة التعقيم التي يتم فيها تعقيم هذه الأدوات* *ومن ثم نقلها إلى غرفة العمليات**.** يجب أن يكون الدخول لغرفة الغسيل وغرفة* *العمليات من موزع خاص بهما*
*ويكون معقم، كما يراعى في التصميم أن تكون غرفتي* *التعقيم والغسيل ملاصقة لصالة العمليات**.*
*5- **حجرة التطهير**:*
*تكون هذه الغرفة* *ملاصقة لغرفة العمليات وتفتح عليها مباشرة، وتكون بشكل مستطيل أو مربع لا يقل ضلعه* *عن 3.5م ، ويتم فيها غسيل أيدي الجراح بالماء والصابون والكحول، وتحتوي هذه الغرفة* *على مغاسل بالإضافة إلى مخزن للملابس والقفازات**.** يمكن أن تشترك غرفتي عمليات* *بغرفة تطهير واحدة**.*





*5-* *حجرة الإنعاش**:*
*تقع غرفة الإنعاش قرب صالة العمليات* *وحجرة التخدير، وتكون بعيدة عن طريق التوزيع الرئيسي لصالة العمليات، ويفضل أن تكون* *قريبة من مدخل قسم العمليات الموصل إلى عنابر العلاج الجراحي، ويجب ألا تقل المسافة* *بين كل سريرين عن 1.8م بحيث تكون المساحة المخصصة لكل سرير في غرفة الانعاش** 10**م**.** وتفصل غرفة الإنعاش مابين صالة العمليات وعنابر النوم، يتم فيها إفاقة* *المريض من التخدير بعد العملية، ويفضل أن يكون كل سرير في غرفة انعاش خاصة محاطة بالزجاج مع إمكانية وجود أكثر من سرير في*
*غرفة الانعاش**.*

*6-* *حجرات الخلع والراحة* *للفريق الجراحي**:*
*وتستخدم كمكان لراحة الفريق الجراحي وتبديل ملابسهم، وتعبر فاصل* *مابين منطقة النظافة العامة ومنطقة التعقيم، ويجب أن تبتعد عن*
*خط سير* *المريض**.** وتحتوي هذه الغرف على أدشاش ودورا مياة ومخزن للملابس، وتبلغ مساحة غرفة* *الراحة للأطباء 12م2 ،*
*وللممرضات 8 م2**.*
*ملحقات لقسم العمليات**:*
*1-* *مخزن للآلات* *الجراحية والأجهزه المستعملة بعمليات الجراحة**.*
*2-* *مطبخ صغير لخدمة الأطباء* *والجراحين**.*
*3-* * حجرة الامداد بالمعقمات وخزن للبيضات ويفضل أن تقع في مكان متوسط* *من مجموعة صالات العمليات**.*
*4-* * حجرات طبيعية خاصة: كحجرة الجبس أو غرف خاصة* *بجراحة العظام**.*
*5-* * مكاتب للجراحين ورئيس قسم العمليات**.*
*6- * *فراغات لانتظار* *النقالات المتحركة**.*
*7- * *حجرة تخزين غازات التخدير**.*
*8- غرفة الافاقه من البنج** .*
*9- غرف تجهيز المريض .*
*الية تصميم قسم العمليات :*
*1- ينصح دائما بتأسيس غرف العمليات في الطابق الأرضي أو الأول وذلك لاعتبارات* *فنية**.*
*2-* *يجب أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار توزيع غرف العمليات وقسم التعقيم و حركة* *الطاقم الطبي في الممرات مثلا استقبال -غرفة تبديل ملابس (رجال - نساء) - تحضير* *المريض - غرفة خاصة بطاقم التخدير وتخزين الأدوية - غرف تخزين - غرف العمليات** - **التعقيم - الافاقة وخلافه**.** لا يمكن مثلا إرسال الأدوات الجراحية بعد العملية لقسم التعقيم من نفس الممر الذي تستلم منه الأدوات المعقمة**.*
*3- تذكر أيضا أن* *مسار دخول المريض لغرف العمليات يختلف عن مسار خروجه**.*

*4- فيما يتعلق بتجهيز غرف العمليات فهو يعتمد على نوع الغرفة* *ونوع العمليات المراد إجراؤها. عادة ما تكون هناك أجهزة رئيسية لجميع الغرفة و* *أجهزة خاصة لبعض الغرف فقط حسب نوع الغرفة هل هي للجراحة العامة ؟ أم غرفة توليد ؟* *أم لجراحة العيون والشبكية ؟ أم غرفة عمليات صغرى وخلافه**.*
*5- لا* *تنسى أن نظام* *التكيف وتوزيع الهواء داخل غرف العمليات يجب أن يدرس بصورة جيدة ولابد من استخدام* *الهيبا فلتر وتحقيق معدل معين لتغيير الهواء في الغرفة**.*
*6- لا* *تنسى نظام* *الغازات الطبية داخل المستشفى : أكسجين - هواء طبي - نايتروز أكسيد - شفط مركزي و* *أحيانا ثاني أكسيد الكربون.*
*من المعروف أن قسم العمليات قد يستقبل العديد من الحالات الطارئة والتي قد* *تستدعي التدخل الجراحي السريع ولذلك لا أنصح مثلا بتصميم غرف العمليات في الأدوارالعليا والتي يتوجب عليك استخدام المصعد الكهربائي والانتظار لفترة اطول** !*
*قد* *تلاحظ أيضا عدد من المستشفيات قد قامت بوضع غرف العمليات في القبو مثلا (دور القبو**( Basement. **وهذا أيضا خطأ ولا ينصح به أبدا لماذا ؟*
*من المعروف أن نسبة* *الرطوبة في القبو أعلى من الأدوار العليا وهذا قد يؤدي إلى احتمال أكبر لتكاثر* *البكتريا في أماكن مختلفة في قسم العمليات في القبو**.*
*ليس من الضرورى ان يصمم جناح العمليات فى الطايق الاول او العلوى بل فى طابق من* *المستشفى بما فيها الطابق الاخير وكاى جناح من اجنحة المستشفى و الحجم المتوسط* *لغرفة العليات من 25-30 متر مربع مستطيلة او مربعة او مستديرة او بيضاوية المساقط**, **وايضا الشى الاهم الارتفاع الرئيسى لغرفة العمليات من 4-4.5متر .*
*ويجب مراعاة* *الارضية لغرفة العليات والزوايا وذلك لسهولة عملية التعقيم ويجب ان يصمم جناح* *العليات بحيث ان لايكون ممرا للعناصر الاخرى وفى المستشفيات الكبيرة يحتل طابقا منفرد اما فى المستشفيات الصغيرة يحتل نهاية جناح من الاجنحة** .*
*الاجهزة* *الموجودة فى غرفة العمليات** :*

*1- **ECG Monitor*
*2- جهاز تخدير*
*3- جهاز* *شفط*
*4- طاولة للجراحة (التي يكون عليها المريض ) تودى جميع الحركات كهربيا** .*
*5- جهاز الكترى*
*6- تروللى (وذاك لوضع الادوات الجراحية للطبيب**(*
*7- خزانة* *للمعدات وتكون مصنوعة من الستالس سيل لسهولة التعقيم*
*8-* *كشاف العمليات اما يكون* *بقرص واحد او بقرصين** .*
*وايضا غرفة العليات يكون الحائط مبلطة ببلاط* *الكراميكا وايضا لسهول عملية التنظيف والتعقيم وبالسبة الى المكيف داخل غرفة* *العمليات يوجد بة فلتر بكتيريا وذلك لضمان الهواء الداخل الى غرف العمليات نقى جدا ..*
*10- قسم العناية المركزة*
*مقدمة **:*
*نسمع كثيرا عن هذا المسطلح** .. ICU .. **فما هو ؟؟ تعرف عن قرب عليه وعلى العديد من الامور التي من الممكن حدوثها* *داخله.*
*العناية المركزة:*
*هي وحدة مهمة لرعاية المرضى الذين يعانون من* *أمراض خطيرة وتتكون من فريق طبي متكامل برئاسة طبيب متخصص (رئيس القسم) إضافة إلي* *ممرضة وطبيب للعلاج الطبيعي، واختصاصي للتخدير، كل هؤلاء يوجدون لمراقبة حالة* *المريض ساعة دخوله إلى المستشفى وحتى مغادرتها.. *
*المراقبة المستمرة للمتغيرات* *الفيسيولويجية ضرورية جدا في كثير من الحالات منها : الإصابة بالجلطة ، بعد العمليات* *الجراحية ، وبعد الحوادث القوية.*
*الأجهزة التي تقوم بذلك تسمى أجهزة مراقبة وظائف* *الأعضاء**.*
*أجهزة مراقبة وظائف الأعضاء**:*
*هي عبارة عن* *الأجهزة التي تستخدم لمراقبة المرضى في وحدات العناية المركزة** ICU **ووحدات العناية بمرضى القلب** CCU **وغرف العمليات** OR **ولها القدرة على مراقبة حالة المريض* *بالتسجيل والعرض الفوري بصورة مستمرة ولفترات طويلة بالتاريخ والساعات ليتمكن* *الطبيب من التأكد من حالة المريض لحظة بلحظة والاستجابة بدقة وبصورة فعالة* *لاحتياجات المريض بالطرق المناسبة حسب ما تستدعيه حالة المريض**.*






*جهاز مراقبة الأعضاء**:*
*تقسم أجهزة المراقبة إلى قسمين حسب عملها*:
1*- * *أجهزة المراقبة السريرية **:* *تكون* *هذه* *الأجهزة فوق سرير المريض لمراقبة حالة المريض عن قرب**.*
2*- * *أجهزة المراقبة* *المركزية: **تكون هذه الأجهزة في بمحطة المراقبة المركزية لمراقبة حالة المرضى عن* *بعد**.*
*المتغيرات الفيسيولوجية التي* *يسجلها ويعرضها الجهاز* :
*يقوم الجهاز بعرض* *وتسجيل عدة متغيرات من أهمها**:*
1- *رسم تخطيط القلب** ECG **وفي هذه الحالة تكون دائرة** ECG **مبسطة لأنه لا تهمنا القراءات الدقيقة* *لارتفاع الموجات بل الأهم هو الشكل العام لها**.*
*2- معدل نبضات القلب** Hart Rate: **أي عدد النبضات بالدقيقة** BPM.*
*3- * *ضغط الدم* *المباشر** IBP **و ضغط الدم الغير* *مباشر** NIBP.*
*4- معدل التنفس** Respiration Rate: **يعرض إشارة* *ومعدل التنفس بالدقيقة** Rate/min*.
*5*- *نسبة الأكسجين بالدم** O2: **وهي النسبة المئوية الذي تحمله خلايا* *الدم الحمراء**.*
*6- درجة الحرارة** Temperature **وهي درجة حرارة جسم المريض**.*
*7-* *إشارة تخطيط* *الدماغ: وهذه الإشارة تتوفر في بعض الأجهزة**.*
*العناية المركزية القلبية :*
*بدأت حكاية العناية القلبية المركزة في مستشفى " بيتر بنت بريغهام " في مدينة بوسطن في الولايات المتحدة . وقد نشأت هذه الوحدة في البداية بغية علاج " جلطة القلب " أو " توقف القلب " . فقد لوحظ في أوائل الستينات من القرن العشرين الميلادي أن كثيراً من مرضى جلطة القلب يموتون في المستشفى تحت نظر الأطباء بشكل مفاجئ يصعب معه إنقاذهم بدون مراقبة لكهربائية القلب .
وبعدها تطور مفهوم وحدة العناية المركزة إلى مفهوم الوقاية من المضاعفات القلبية عند مرضى جلطة القلب والذبحة الصدرية ، وإجراء علاجات أكثر جرأة وهجومية ، بغية تصغير حجم الجلطة ، وتجنب حدوث المشاكل القلبية .*
*ماهى وحدة العناية المركزة القلبية:*
*لابد في البداية من أن نوضح أن وحدات العناية المركزة قد تختلف من مستشفى إلى آخر فمنها مايشمل حالات مرضى القلب فقط ويطلق عليـهـا " العناية القلبية المركزة " . ومنها ماتكون مخصصة للمرضى الذين يحتاجون إلى رعاية فائقة بسبب حالتهم الطبية الحرجة ، كالمرضى المصابين بحوادث السيارات أو بعد عمليات جراحية كبيرة ، أو بسبب فشل تنفسي حاد وغيره فتسمى " العناية المركزة " .*
*من يدخل العناية القلبية المركزة ؟*
*يدخل العناية القلبية المركزة أولئك المرضى الذين يشكون من الحالات التالية :*
*1- الجلطة القلبية :* *والتي تنجم عن أنسداد في أحد شرايين القلب فيتأثر جزء من عضلة القلب كان يروى بذلك الشريان وينتهي به الحال إلى موت ذلك الجزء من العضلة . *
*2- الذبحة الصدرية غير المستقرة :* *وذلك بغية السيطرة على أعراض الذبحة الصدرية ومنع حدوث جلطة في القلب . *
*3- الفشل القلبي الحاد :** حيث يحتاج المريض إلى محاليل مقوية لعضلة القلب .*
*4- أضطراب نظم القلب المفاجئ أو الخطير :* *التي تحتاج إلى علاج دوائي أو صدمة كهربائية تعيد وضع القلب إلى وضعه الطبيعي*
*5- الصدمة القلبية :* *حينما يكون المريض مصاباً بهبوط شديد في الضغط بسبب آفة حادة في القلب.*
*6- المرضى الناجون من حالة توقف القلب:* *الناجم عن جلطة في القلب بعد إنعاش ناجح للقلب . *







*مريض جلطة القلب في العناية القلبية :*
منذ إنشاء وحدات العناية القلبية المركزة قبل أكثر من ثلاثين عاماً ، لاحظنا تحسناً كبيراً لمرضى الجلطات القلبية . ويرجع كثير من الباحثين الفضل في أنخفاض معدل الوفيات عند المرضى المصابين بالجلطة القلبية . بنسبة تصل إلى 30% إلى إنشاء هذه الوحدات . فهذه الوحدات تهيئ ملاحظة دقيقة لحالة المريض بواسطة فريق طبي متخصص من أطباء وممرضين وفنيين ، يمكنه التصرف بسرعة عندما تحدث أية مضاعفات في أعقاب الأزمات القلبية ، مثل أضطرابات ضربات القلب ، وحدوث فشل في القلب والصدمة القلبية وغيرها فهناك ممرضون وممرضات متخصصون ، وفنيون متدربون ، على أحسن مستوى وأعلى كفاءة . وقد جهزت وحدة العناية القلبية المركزة بشكل تساعد العاملين بها على ملاحظة المرضى ومراقبتهم عن قرب ، لإكتشاف الأعراض أو العلامات المبكرة للمضاعفات القلبية ، وعلاجها على الفور ، ومراقبة نظم القلب لمدة 24ساعة يومياً ، ويتم تسجيل رسم كهربائية القلب بأستمرار ، حيث يمكن مشاهدته في غرفة المريض وفي محطة رئيسة ، كما أن هناك أجهزة مراقبة مزودة بحاسبات آلية يمكنها التعرف على المشكلة الطارئة ، وإطلاق صفارة إنذار عند حدوث أي تغير خطير .
ووحدة العناية القلبية المركزة هى الملاذ الآمن بأذن الله للمريض المصاب بجلطة القلب . فرغم أنه يمكن البدء بإعطاء كل الأدوية اللازمة لعلاج جلطة القلب في غرفة الطوارئ بما في ذلك الأدوية المذيبة لجلطة القلب والمسكنات وغير ها ، إلا أن جزءاً لايتجزأ من علاج مرضى الجلطة القلبية هو إدخالهم غرفة العناية المركزة . وفي غرفة العناية المركزة يتم تقويم حالة المريض ، وأجراء كافة الفحوص التشخيصية وتقديم أفضل أنواع الرعاية القلبية .
*تجهيزات وحدة العناية القلبية*
تتم مراقبة نظم القلب بتثبيت أقراص صغيرة على صدر المريض ، وتوصل بهذه الأقراص أسلاك تتصل في الطرف الآخر بجهاز مراقبة القلب ، الذي يظهر عليه رسم ضربات القلب بأستمرار . ومن هناك تنتقل تلك الإشارات إلى محطة التمريض المركزية .
ويراقب ضغط الدم عادة بواسطة لفافة تلف حول أعلى الذراع لقياس ضغط الدم من حين لآخر . ولكن هناك حالات يحتاج فيها الطبيب إلى معرفة ضغط الدم عند المريض بأستمرار ، ولهذا تدخل إبرة صغيرة في شريان فرعي في الذراع ، وتوصل هذه الإبرة إلى أنبوب مطاطي ، يوصل بجهاز مراقبة القلب الذي يظهر ضغط الدم بصورة مستمرة . وإضافة إلى أجهزة المراقبة قرب سرير المريض
والتي تعطي فكرة هامة حول عمل القلب ووظائف جسدية أخرى – فهناك محطة رئيسة تحتوي على دائرة تلفزيونية مغلقة منقولة إلى محطة التمريض ، وتجمع المعلومات من عدد من المرضى في وحدة العناية القلبية . قرع جرس إنذار
في غرفة التمريض ولكن ينبغي التأكيد على حقيقة هامة ، وهى أن ليس كل وإذا ماحدث أي خلل في نظم القلب ، إضطرابات ضربات القلب خطرة فلا داعي للرعب إن سمعت جرس الإنذار يقرع .

*تجهيزات أخرى :*
وإضافة إلى ذلك ، هناك أجهزة أخرى يمكن أن تتحرك على عجلات حسب الضرورة كجهاز تخطيط القلب الكهربائي ، وجهاز التصوير الشعاعي ، حيث يمكن إجراء صورة شعاعية للصدر مثلاً والمريض على سريره ، وقد تؤخذ للمريض صورة شعاعية يومياً أثناء إقامته في وحدة العناية القلبية ، كما قد تُجري للمريض فحوص دموية يومياً . وهناك عادة في الجدار قرب
سرير المريض فوهة للأكسجين ، وأخرى لشفط المفرزات التي قد تخرج من المريض .
*القسطرة في وحدة العناية القلبية *
قد يحتاج المريض في وحدة العناية القلبية إلى نوع من القسطرة التشخيصية صممت لقياس الضغوط داخل الشرايين الرئوية والجزء الأيمن من القلب ، والتي تعطي فكرة عن وظيفة القلب الأيسر ، كما تعطي تلك القسطرة كمية الدم التي يستطيع القلب ضخها . وهذه المعلومات هامة جداً للأشخاص المصابين بجلطة في القلب ، أو من يعانون من فشل القلب . فبعد حقن مخدر موضعي يتم إدخال القسطار عبر الوريد الذي بالرقبة أو بأعلى الفخذ ويسمى ( سوان جانز ) وقد يمكث مريض الجلطة القلبية في العناية القلبية المركزة بين يومين إلى ثلاثة أيام ينتقل بعدها إلى جناج أمراض القلب ، وربما يحتاج إلى المكوث في وحدة العناية القلبية لفترة أطول إذا ماحدثت أية مضاعفات .
وإلى جانب علاج الحالات الطارئة التي تقدمها وحدات العناية القلبية المركزة ، فإنها تقدم خدمة هامة أخرى وهى البدء بتأهيل المريض بعد الجلطة القلبية ، فالمريض يبدأ في زيادة مستوى نشاطه البدني تدريجياً وأستعادة قوته وهو لايزال في المستشفى .
وينبغي الإستفادة من وجود المريض في العناية القلبية بإعطائه الإرشادات الصحية والتثقيفية التي تعلم المريض كيف يقي نفسه من حدوث جلطة قلبية أخرى في المستقبل ، وذلك بتغيير نمط حياته بأتباع نظام غذائي سليم ، والبدء بممارسة نوع من النشاط البدني والتوقف عن التدخين ومعالجة أرتفاع دهون الدم أو أرتفاع ضغط الدم أو مرض السكري إن كان مصاباً بإحدى تلك الحالات .
ويجب ألا ننسى هنا أن وحدات العناية القلبية المركزة قد تسبب شيئاً من الضجر والأنزعاج النفسي عند المريض وأهله ، ولكن فائدتها لاتقارن إطلاقاً بتلك الإنزعاجات .

*العناية القلبية المركزة لما بعد جراحة القلب** :*
بعد إجراءعملية جراحية للقلب ، ينقل المريض مباشرة إلى غرفة العناية المركزة ،حيث يظل هناك تحت تأثير التخدير والتنفس الأصطناعي ، ويكون تحت المراقبة المستمرة من قبل ممرضة واحدة متفرغة للعناية به ، ويصحوا المريض تدريجياً بعد بضع ساعات من العملية ليجد نفسه محاطاً بالأسلاك والأنابيب ، والتي لم توضع إلا لمراقبة المريض ومتابعة علاجه في تلك الفترة الحرجة .
وتتم إزالة أنبوب التنفس والتنفس الصناعي عادة عندما يسترد المريض كامل وعيه ، وتوضع عند ئذ " كمامة " الأكسجين على الأنف والفم . ويلاحظ المريض عادة وجود أنبوبين أو ثلاثة تخرج من الصدر ، وهى تسحب الدم والسوائل التي تتجمع في الصدر بعد جراحة القلب ، وتنـزع عادة بعد يوم أو يومين من إجراء العملية ، وبعد العملية تكون هناك في المعتاد أنابيب دقيقة في الرقبة واليدين لحقن السوائل والأدوية ، ولمراقبة ضغط الدم وحالة القلب بشكل دقيق ، وتزال هذه الأنابيب عادة في اليوم الذي يلي يوم العملية الجراحية . وبعد أستخراج أنبوب التنفس من الفم تقوم الممرضة أو أخصائي العلاج التنفسي بإعطاء المريض جهازاً صغيراً يستنشق منه ( مثل الشيشة ) وهو هام جداً للمحافظة على سلامة الرئتين بعد العملية . ويقوم أخصائي العلاج الفيزيائي الطبيعي أيضاً في وحدة العناية المركزة بإعطاء المريض بعض العلاجات الفيزيائية الطبيعية للصدر ومساعدة المريض على الحركة والعودة إلى الحياة الطبيعية . 
*10- قسم التخدير :*
يرتبط هذا القسم بشكل كلي والى حد كبير مع قسم الجراحة ، اذ ان عمليات التخدير تترافق كلياًً مع اجراء العمليات الجراحية وسواء كان ذلك في الوحدة الجراحية او العيادة الخارجية او الطوارىء .
*11- الخدمات العامة** :*
وتشمل هذه الخدمات العناصر التي تكون بعيدة عن أعين المرضى ولا يغلب عليها الطابع العلاجي , ولا يعتمد تجميع هذه الوحدات أو توزيعها على علاقات مع بعضها البعض وإنما على علاقات كل منها مع الخدمة الأساسية في المستشفى وهي خدمات التمريض والخدمات العلاجية.
*وفيما يلي توضيح* *لهذه الخدمات** :*
*1- الصيدلية** :*
يتم تحديد مساحة الصيدلية بناءا على عدد العمال بها , والذي يعتمد على حجم العمل الذي بدوره يعتمد على عدد الأسرة في المستشفى والزيارات اليومية للعيادات الخارجية , وتقدر مساحة الصيدلية بالمستشفيات المركزية على أساس من 0.3 إلى 0.75م2للسرير
بالمستشفى .وغالبا ما تقع الصيدلية بالطابق الأرضي .
*2-* *المطبخ** :*
وتختلف محتوياته عن المطابخ العادية بسبب سياسة التغذية المختلفة لكل مريض ويعتمد حجمه على حجم المستشفى حيث يخصص في المطبخ 1م2 لكل سرير في المستشفى وتمثل مساحة المستودعات في المطبخ 80% من مساحته .
*3-* *قسم الغسيل** :*
لا بد أن يشتمل هذا القسم على مكان للاستلام والتسليم والعصر ثم التجفيف والكي وتصليح الالف من الغسيل , وتقدر مساحة هذا القسم على أساس 3م2 لكل سرير بالمستشفى .
*4-* *التعقيم المركزي** :*
أدى استخدام المواد السابق تعقيمها إلى زيادة مساحة تخزين المواد المعقمة وتقليل مساحات التعقيم ويزود قسم التعقيم بالأدوات أو الملابس المعقمة , ويخدم جميع أجزاء المستشفى بلا استثناء ويمكن تقسيم منطقة التعقيم المركزي إلى :
· منطقة الغسيل وإزالة التلوث المبدئية .
· منطقة التجهيز والتنظيف .
· منطقة التبريد .
· منطقة المخزن المعقم .
· منطقة مخزن المواد الخام .
*· *منطقة التفتيش وتحسب مساحة هذا القسم ضمن المساحة المخصصة لقسم الغسيل .
*5-المخازن العامة** :*
وتشمل هذه المخازن ما يلي:
§ مخازن شحنات الإمدادات والمواد والأدوات غير المعقمة
§ مخازن للأجهزة .
§ مخازن للمواد المتطايرة التي تحتاج لمعاملة خاصة
*§ *مخازن للمواد الواردة التي تحتاج إلى فحص وتدقيق .
وكلما وضعت المخازن بشكل مركزي كلما كانت عملية جرد السلع وتوزيعها أفضل وأقل تكاليف ولا تقل مساحة المخازن عن 5% من مساحة المباني حيث يخصص 2.5 إلى 3م2 للسرير في المستشفى* .*
*6- المشرحة* *والثلاجة** :*
وتقع في بدروم المستشفى , ويفضل أن تكون في مبنى مستقل داخل المستشفى . كما يجب أن تكون معزولة وذات مدخل مستقل بحيث لا يشاهد من باقي أقسام المستشفى , وعلى الأخص وحدة العيادة الخارجية* .*
*7- خدمات الموظفين** :*
وتشمل الخدمات الضرورية التي يحتاجها الموظفون مثل ردهات الراحة , وأماكن تغيير الملابس وحفظها , وأماكن تناول الطعام , إضافة إلى مواقف السيارات ومكتبة قريبة من ردهة الراحة . *8* *- الوحدات الميكانيكية** :*
وهي تشمل مولدات الكهرباء وغلايات المياه وأجهزة التكييف المركزي وذلك بالاضافة الى ورش إصلاح الأجهزة والمعدات وصيانة المبنى , وتقدر المساحة اللازمة للوحدات الميكانيكية على أساس 3م2 للسرير الواحد بالمستشفى ويتم في هذه الوحدات.
توليد الطاقة بأشكال مختلفة منها :
*الطاقة الحرارية** :*
حيث يتم توليد البخار الذي تحتاجه المستشفى , ومن الممكن أن يقع مركز الطاقة الحرارية وقسم الغسيل معـــا في مبنى المستشفى الا أن البعض يفضل عزلهما نظرا للطاقة المفقودة في هذه المسافة .
*الطاقة الكهربائية**:*
تستخدم في معظم الأجهزة كما أنها قد تستخدم في توليد الطاقة بدلا من الوقود . لذلك يتوجب وجود مولدات لحالات الطوارئ عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي تعمل أتوماتيكيا بمجرد انقطاع التيار الكهربائي* .*
*9- * *المناطق* *الخضراء** :*
تعتبر من العناصر الضرورية والمهمة في المستشفيات , حيث توفر اطلالات ومناظر جميلة للمرضى في الأقسام المختلفة فتشعرهم بالراحة النفسية والهدوء . وقد تصل مساحة المناطق الخضراء في المستشفيات الى 75% من مساحة الأرض , ولكن في حالة عدم توفر المساحات الكافية تقل هذه النسبة .


*ومن فوائد المناطق الخضراء ما يلي** :*
1- توفير الراحة النفسية والوجدانية للمرضى .
2- عمل إطلالات جميلة للغرف المختلفة بالمستشفى .
3- تساعد الأشجار العالية في تنقية الهواء من الأتربة والروائح الكريهة .
4- تستخدم في توفير خصوصية لبعض الأقسام في حالة تقابل المباني.
5- تستخدم أيضا المناطق الخضراء في تلطيف الهواء *.*
*10-* *مواقف* *السيارات** :*
في التخطيط لمواقف السيارات ينظر الى عدد كل من الموظفين والأطباء والممرضين والإداريين بالإضافة الى اعداد الزوار , وتكون مواقف ( التحميل والتنزيل ، ومواقف سيارات الإسعاف منفصلة ومداخلها مختلفة) . وتصمم مواقف السيارات على أساس سيارة لكل سرير في المستشفى .
أما موقع المواقف فيختلف تبعا لما يلي :
v زوار المرضى الداخليين وموظفو الإدارة تكون مواقفهم قرب المدخل الرئيسي .
v موظفو المستشفى (الأطباء , والممرضين , العمال ) يستخدمون مواقف قرب مداخلهم .
*v *المراجعون في العيادات يستخدمون مواقف قرب العيادات .
*العلاقات الوظيفية* *بين أقسام المستشفى**:*
تعتبر العلاقة بين اقسام المستشفى علاقة معقدة ومتشابكة نظرا لتعدد هذه الأقسام واختلاف وظيفتها، وهناك علاقات واضحة بين عدد من الأقسام مثل:
1- يرتبط قسم الجراحة مع قسم العظام، وقسم الاشعة.
2- ترتبط عنابر النوم وقسم الطوارئ مع وحدات العلاج والتشخيص الداخلية.
3- يرتبط قسم الطوارئ والمرضى الخارجيين مع اقسام الأشعة والجراحة والمعامل والصيدلية والعلاج الطبيعي.
4- ترتبط مداخل الأطباء مع خدمات التشخيص والعلاج.
5- ترتبط خدمات التموين والتزويد والإدارة مع جميع الأقسام.











*العلاقات الحركية بالمستشفى**:*
تتعدد أنواع الحركة في المستشفى وتتشابك العلاقة بينها،لذلك لابد من دراستها دراسة جيدة لتلافي حدوث الفوضى والازعاج في المستشفى ويمكن تصنيف الحركة في المستشفى إلى أربعة انواع:
1- حركة المرضى.
2- حركة الموظفين.
3- حركة الزوار.
4- حركة التوريد والخدمات.
*وتنقسم هذه* *الانواع من الحركة إلى**:*
*1-* *الحركة الخارجية**:*
وتتمثل في حركة الزوار سواء للعيادات الخارجية او للمرضى المقيمين، ويخصص لهم مداخل خاصة وممارت خاصة بعيدة قدر الإمكان عن مناطق الفحص والتشخيص للمرضى.
*2- الحركة الداخلية**:*
وتتمثل في حركة المرضى من الإستقبال إلى غرف النوم، ومن غرف النوم إلى مناطق الفحص، كما تشمل حركة الأطباء والموظفين بين الأقسام.
*3- حركة التموين**:*
وتتمثل بالتزويد بالموارد الطبية والطعام والأدوية والملابس،كما تشمل حركة جمع النفايات والمواد المستهلكة، لذلك فهي تحتاج إلى ممرات خاصة أفقية أو رأسية تبعدها عن المناطق العامة.


----------

